
How to use the Gig Economy to your advantage - acmeyer9
https://42hire.com/how-to-use-the-gig-economy-to-your-advantage-9c04574587a2?source=linkShare-d19eba0196e0-1476543493
======
tao_oat
> Drive for Lyft but haven’t received that high of a wage in recent weeks?
> Drive for Uber. Uber not paying that high either? Drive for Fasten. Fasten’s
> wages low? Deliver for Postmates. And on and on.

What happens when the market brings down the average wage and it's impossible
to find a decently-paid gig? When we're all freelancers, it's going to be
really tough to have any kind of collective bargaining power. Yes, flexibility
is great, but the precarity that comes along with the gig economy far
outweighs that.

~~~
acmeyer9
We'll have to see what happens. I would guess if there are opportunities for
companies to make money than more and more will enter the market increasing
competition over workers which may keep wages up or even increase them.

There are definitely some downsides to the gig economy but the purpose of the
article was to shine some light on the existing opportunities for workers to
help leverage themselves if they are in it.

------
taneq
I'm amused to see that this focuses on the arbitrage opportunities afforded to
the individual contractors, rather than the (far more significant) advantage
that the gig economy offers to employers who can use it to acquire a rapidly
scalable workforce while avoiding those pesky laws about workplace conditions
and employee rights.

~~~
acmeyer9
There are definitely advantages for the employers but I wanted to bring
attention to the fact it can also be a win-win situation for both parties
involved.

